# ASRock Mainboard gibt kein Bildschirm-Signal, Tastatur leuchtet nicht auf etc.



## IceTray (25. April 2014)

Hey,

ich habe heute meinen neuen PC zusammengebaut. Das hat alles mehr oder weniger ohne Probleme geklappt, aber nach Anschluss aller Kabel und letztlichem Druck auf den Power-Button geschieht nicht viel.
Ich bekomme kein Bildschirm-Signal, Tastatur und Maus blinken nicht während des Bootvorgangs (Maus leuchtet nur beim Einstecken bei laufendem PC 1mal auf) und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob die Festplatte tatsächlich startet, da alles super leise ist. LED's leuchten keine (ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das Mainboard überhaupt welche hat) und es lässt sich kein Ton/kein piepen hören.
Lüfter drehen sich alle, auch die 3 Lüfter der GraKa.
Auch nach 5 Minuten Betrieb ändert sich meines Wissens nichts.

Hier die verwendete Hardware:

Mainboard: ASRock Z87 Fatal1ty Killer, Sockel 1150, ATX
CPU: Intel i-5 4670K, 3.4 GHZ, 6MB Cache, LGA 1150 (Boxed Version > mitgelieferter CPU-Kühler verwendet)
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte NVidia Geforce GTX 760 OC, 2048 MB, GDDR5, PCI-E 3.0
DDR3-RAM: 1x 8GB Corsair XMS3 PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24
Festplatte: mir fehlt gerade die genau Bezeichnung (HGST, 1TB, SATA3-Anschluss, 7200RPM)
Netzteil: XSilence 550W ATX
Gehäuse: Mid-Tower CoolerMaster N300 inklusive 2x 120mm Gehäuse-Lüfter

Alles neu außer die Festplatte und das Netzteil, diese wurden vom alten Rechner übernommen.

Kleine Probleme beim Zusammenbau: 
1. Beim CPU-Einbau kam mir der Druck der durch den Schließmechanismus auf den CPU ausgeübt wurde etwas zu hoch vor, allerdings wurde alles nach Anleitung durchgeführt, ja der CPU liegt richtig rum, habe auf den Pfeil geachtet und er sitzt fest unter dem Kühler.
2. Die Kabel des Netzteils reichten grade so aus um das Mainboard und die GraKa mit Strom zu versorgen. Eventuell liegt hier ein Problem, da ich 2 seperate 4-Kontakt-Stecker in die 8-Kontakt-Buchse des Mainboards gesteckt habe.

Das ist nicht der erste PC den ich zusammen gebaut habe, habe mich an der Heizung geerdet etc etc. Habe 1 Monitor und 2 Fernsehr getestet.

Meine Vermutungen:
-Vielleicht benutze ich den falschen Anschluss zur Bildübertragung, hab aber denk ich alle ausprobiert. Es gibt da so viele: 
Onboard-Graka: 1x VGA, 1x DVI-D, 1x HDMI
Geforce GTX 760: 1x DVI-D, 1x DVI-I, 1x HDMI, 1x Displayport (?)
-Falsches Kabel zum Monitor hin (Habe ein VGA und ein HDMI, für das HDMI benutzte ich zuletzt einen HDMI>DVI-D - Adapter um es an den alten Rechner anzuschließen)
-Netzteil hat zuwenig Power/ nicht die richtigen Anschlüsse (1x 20+4 pin, 1x 4+4 pin, 6x S-ATA, 2x Molex 4 pin HDD, 1x 4 pin FDD, 1x PCI-E 6 pin)


Wäre super wenn mir jemand weiter helfen könnte.
Weitere Info's kann ich auf Wunsch bereitstellen. 

MFG
IceTray


----------



## KnOrK3 (25. April 2014)

Gut möglich, dass es am Netzteil liegt. Hatte fast das gleiche problem mit meinem oc formula.


----------



## IceTray (25. April 2014)

Hm... ja. Eben habe ich die Maus mehrmals ein- und ausgesteckt und bemerkt, dass das Blinken der Maus  schwächer wird.
550W sind wohl zu wenig.

Besteht die Gefahr, dass durch das zu schwache Netzteil Schäden am Mainboard oder an anderen Komponenten entstanden sind?

Und was für ein Netzteil würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## bne93 (25. April 2014)

Ich würde nicht sagen, dass 550W zu wenig sind fürs System. Allerdings sind 550W nicht gleich 550W, es kommt auf die Leistung der 12V-Schienen an, die bei billigen NTs (wie dem von dir verwendeten) nicht allzu kräftig sind. 
Probiers am Besten mal mit einem Marken-NT (Corsair, BeQuiet, Enermax etc.) in der gleichen Leistungsklasse, dann dürfts auf jeden Fall klappen. Schäden sind beim jetztigen NT durchaus möglich, je nachdem wies mit dem Überspannungsschutz aussieht. Das ist bei denen auch nicht so gesichert.


----------



## IceTray (25. April 2014)

Xilence XP550 R3 Netzteil (550 Watt, ATX 2,3) schwarz 

Das ist die genaue Modell-Bezeichnung. Hab es letzten November für 41,56 € auf Amazon gekauft. 

@bne93: Vielleicht kannste die genauen technischen Daten auf Amazon anschaun und mir nen Rat geben auf was genau ich achten sollte. Morgen gehe ich wohl zum Saturn and schaue nach etwas passendem.


----------



## bne93 (25. April 2014)

Wenn ich das genauer betrachte sollte das NT eigentlich nominell genügend Leistung für das System haben. (Normalerweise kann man Xilence NTs in die Tonne haun, aber das hätte eigentlich zumindest von den reinen Werten her hinhauen sollen) Könnte dann vllt echt an der Verkabelung liegen, das kann ich so nicht beurteilen. 
Ansonsten würd ich sagen, möglichst viel Leistung auf der 12V Schiene, am besten von einem Marken-Hersteller, also beispielsweise die genannten BeQuiet, Corsair oder Enermax. Leistungsmäßig so um die 500W sollten reichen. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass Saturn da vllt nicht gerade die beste Anlaufstelle darstellt, was Auswahl und Preis angeht. 
Ansonsten sind halt die Anschlüsse wichtig, auf die du achten musst: 
 1 x 24 pin ATX Power Connector
 1 x 8 pin 12V Power Connector 
Sollte aber eigentlich soweit standard sein. Empfehlen würde ich an der Stelle das be quiet! Pure Power L7 530W, das sollte für das System eigentlich auf jeden Fall ausreichend sein. 

Andere Frage: Hast dus schon mal ohne Grafikkarte ausprobiert, sprich nur über iGPU? Wenns dann nämlich funktioniert, dürfte es in jedem Fall am Netzteil liegen.


----------



## IceTray (26. April 2014)

Ich habe es gerade ausprobiert nur über die interne GraKa den Pc zu starten. Leider ohne Erfolg.

Nochmal was beim Einschalten passiert:
-Alle Lüfter laufen
-Festplatte startet
-Tastatur und Maus leuchten einmal auf wenn ich sie bei betriebenem PC in den USB-Port einstecke (das Aufleuchten wird bei mehrmaligem Ein- und Ausstecken wird doch nicht schwächer), aber blinken nicht während des vermeintlichen Bootvorganges
-Audio-Ausgang funktioniert (ich bekomme dieses kurze dumpfe Signal beim Einstecken und danach sehr leichte Statik >>normal)
-Power-Button leuchtet

-Keine LED´s leuchten, allerdings habe ich auch keine auf dem Mainboard gefunden und im Handbuch sind auch keine verzeichnet
-Keine Bios-Piep-Signale vom Mainboard (ist an dem Mainboard überhaupt ein entsprechender Speaker installiert?)

-*Kein Bildsignal, weder über VGA, DVI-D oder HDMI* (mit 2 Fernsehern und einem Monitor getestet, an denen liegt es also nicht)
____________________
Das Gleiche ist der Fall wenn ich die Geforce GTX 760 an das Mainboard anschließe, hier laufen die Lüfter der GraKa natürlich zusätzlich
Das Netzteil und die Festplatte funktionieren beim alten Rechner einwandfrei

Meine momentane Vermutung:
-BIOS beschädigt?
-CPU beim Einbau doch beschädigt worden (wie findet man das raus?)
-Mainboard hat ein Werks-Defekt?
-In diesem Thread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-praxisprobleme/304679-neuer-pc-startet-aber-schwarzes-bild.html spricht OP einen "VG3" an. Was genau meint er damit?

Ich werde jetzt noch Bilder machen und auf Imgur hochladen.
EDIT: 
Hier das ganze Setup
Und hier der CPU

Aber schon mal ein ganz großes Dankeschön für die Hilfe soweit


----------



## iGameKudan (28. April 2014)

Ich tippe auf das schrottige Netzteil... Dass da irgendwie was mit der 5V-Spannung nicht ganz hinhaut.


----------



## infantri (28. April 2014)

Es könnte am netzteil liegen, habe gerade eben erst ein thermaltake berlin 630W gegen ein corsair getauscht, meine vermutung liegt am atx standart.Die neuen sockel am3+/1150 brauchen wohl den atx12v 2.3, netzteile die max 2.2 können machen dann solche schwierigkeiten wie kein bild bzw der rechner geht gleich wieder aus.

MFG


----------



## Simita (28. April 2014)

Hab auch ein asrock ein 970 extrem 3, und hab ähnliche Probleme gehabt. 
Bei mir lag es an der SSD sie war nicht richtig eingestellt im BIOS. 
Schaue mal nach ob der ahci Modus an ist.
Das hatte bei mir den kompletten sys Start verhindert.


----------



## inzpekta (28. April 2014)

Hast du schon ein BIOS Reset durchgeführt?


----------



## rhalin (28. April 2014)

BIOS-Reset würde ich auch als erstes machen.
Mal die Minimalkonfigutation probiert?
Also MB , CPU & RAM, allles andere ab.
Wenns dann nicht startet ist eines der 3 defekt oder irgendwas falsch angeschlossen.
Für die Töne des MB brauchst du einen Gehäuselautsprecher oder so einen aufsteckbaren Beeper fürs Board direkt.
Sowas hier PC Speaker für Mainboard Motherboard Mainboards Lautsprecher intern NEU OVP | eBay
Alternativ gibts auch Mainboard-Tester zum kleinen Preis um dem Problem vielleicht auf die Spur zu kommen.


----------



## IceTray (28. April 2014)

Komme gerade vom Saturn, die hatten leider nur ein NT-Model "CoolerMaster B500". Hat zumindest die passenden Anschlüsse und der Verkäufer meinte seine GTX 760 läuft damit wunderbar. Es hat ATX 12V V2.3 aber es tut sich genauso wenig wie vorher . 
Dieses NT war nur eine schnelle Notlösung um zu testen, *kann natürlich übers Inet noch ein Corsair bestellen falls ihr wirklich meint das bringt was.
*
@Simita: Also eigentlich komme ich ja nicht mal ins Bios, deswegen habe ich am alten Rechner gerade auf ahci umgestellt, in der Erwägung, dass die Einstellung auf der Festplatte bleibt. Allerdings leider auch kein Erfolg.

Langsam bin ich am Verzweifeln ^^.
Hat jemand sonst noch eine Idee? Und was genau ist in dem verlinkten Thread in meinem vorherigen Post mit "VG3" gemeint (ganz nach unten scrollen), vielleicht hilft das weiter.

*EDIT: Sorry hab die 2. Seite hier nicht gelesen, BIOS-Reset versuche ich jetzt mal und danach kommt die Minimalkonfiguration drann.*

*EDIT2: BIOS-Reset hat nichts gebracht. Mainboard+CPU+RAM-Konfiguration hat's auch nicht getan :/. Habt ihr euch den CPU angeschaut? Meint ihr der ist hin?*


----------



## CL4P-TP (28. April 2014)

Das Cooler Master NTs sind Schrott, genau wie die Corsair-NTs.


----------



## infantri (28. April 2014)

Cool schon der 2te sinnlose post von dir, nur weil nicht die ultra mega extras und be quiet drauf steht kann man damit trotzdem rechner betreiben.

Hast du zufällig den neuartigen usb3 anschluss vom gehäuse montiert (falls überhaupt vorhanden) Die pinne verbiegen sau schnell wenn man da nicht auf passt.

Versuch auch mal eine minimal konfiguration..... ohne laufwerke,auch wenn du den kleinen lautsprecher aufs board gesteckt hast kann es sein das kein fehler biep kommt,spontan würde ich auf speicher tippen wenn der rechner an geht aber kein bild kommt, denn wenn die IGPU auch kein bild macht muss es eigentlich am speicher liegen falls die cpu nicht schaden genommen hat.

Teste mal eine andere bank oder aber einen anderen riegel falls vorhanden, wenn das alles nichts hilft bleibt nur noch die platine oder cpu.


----------



## CL4P-TP (28. April 2014)

infantri schrieb:


> Cool schon der 2te sinnlose post von dir, nur weil nicht die ultra mega extras und be quiet drauf steht kann man damit trotzdem rechner betreiben.



Hast du dir die Dinger überhaupt mal angeschaut?

Dazu meinte der TE, dass er sich evtl ein Corsair-NT bestellen würde.


----------



## infantri (28. April 2014)

Jap muste heute mal wieder feststellen wie panne corsair ist da flog gleich mal ne schraube drin rum vom pcb (neues netzteil) Dazu war es super leicht und natürlich nicht die tollsten bauteile, aber ich verbaue lieber ein 45€ corsair netzteil ein als die standart lc power teile und manchmal kann man auch nicht bestellen weil der jenige eben nicht warten kann oder will.

Mir ist bis jetzt auch kein fall bekannt das jemals ein netzteil der bekannten marken ob teuer oder nicht so teuer kaputt gegangen sind.

Ich habe z.b noch ein enermax 465w aus dem jahre 2002 das betreibt heute noch ein am3board inkl amd 250 und ner 9800gtx das teil ist einfach nicht klein zu kriegen.

Was ich auf keinen fall empfehlen kann sind die themaltake berlin netzteile, da hatte ich vor 2 tagen eins bekommen weil auf die schnelle das netzteil getauscht werden muste (neues sys eben) das teil sprang erst garnicht an alter atx standart, wer achtet schon darauf wenn man ein neues netzteil kauft egal welche marke, darauf hin habe ich dann auf die schnelle bei atelco das corsair gekauft,80€ war nicht drinn also muste das kleinere her halten was anderes gabs nicht, zu hause ausgepackt und wieder mist.... das thema mit der schraube XD

Mein enermax liberty ist von 2006 läuft auch noch tadellos bis auf den lüfter, den hab ich gestern wechseln müssen der klang wie ein trecker 
Wenn möglich bei bestellungen pack ich auch immer be quiet ein, sie bieten einfach das beste P/L und die erfahrung zeigt das man es sorglos kaufen kann, nur geht das eben nicht immer, wer will schon 2-3tage auf sein netzteil warten wenns knallt^^

MFG


----------



## rhalin (28. April 2014)

IceTray schrieb:


> Hat jemand sonst noch eine Idee? Und was genau ist in dem verlinkten Thread in meinem vorherigen Post mit "VG3" gemeint (ganz nach unten scrollen), vielleicht hilft das weiter.



Bei dem VG3 geht es nur um die genaue Mainboardversion des TE in dem Thread den  du verlinkt hast.
Wenn die Minimalkonfiguration auch nicht startet und du auch das Netzteil als Ursache ausschließen kannst bleibt leider nur das testweise austauschen von CPU/Mainboard/Ram.
Auf deine Fotos erkenne ich jetzt keine Defekte oder Fehler.


----------



## True Monkey (28. April 2014)

@ Te 

 hi 

 Schon mal den ram riegel in A2 probiert ? (A1 wie auf dem Pic ist falsch )


----------



## IceTray (29. April 2014)

Habe die USB3-Buchse am Mainboard kontrolliert und da sind alle 19 Pins unverbogen, Stecker ist auch in Ordnung.
Auch die RAM-Bänke hab ich durchprobiert. Allerdings nur den DVI- und HDMI-Ausgang getestet weil ich jetzt zu faul war das alte VGA-Kabel anzuschließen -.-.
Ich versuchs morgen nochmal und kaufe zusätzlich in der Stadt eben den Speaker, mal schaun ob der etwas Licht in die Sache bringt.

Wenn das alles nicht hilft, werde ich wohl Mainboard, CPU und RAM zurück zu Atelco schicken und umtauschen lassen wenn die nix finden.

Nochmal danke für die Hilfe Jungs , ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## IceTray (29. April 2014)

Speaker gibt keine BIOS-Signale durch und auch der VGA-Anschluss überträgt kein Bild bei Verwendung jeglicher RAM-Bänke.

Wird jetzt erstmal zurückgeschickt.


----------



## IceTray (6. Mai 2014)

Habe das Paket gerade zurückbekommen. Es wurde Mainboard, CPU und RAM alles 1:1 umgetauscht.

30 Minuten später Minimalkonfiguration zusammengebaut und es funktioniert alles einwandfrei mit meinem alten XSilence Netzteil.
(Ich werde das NT aber möglichst schnell auswechseln sobald ich etwas geeignetes finde.)

Danke für die ganze Hilfe, wirklich tolles Forum!

MfG, IceTray


[Thread kann geschlossen werden]


----------

